# Help on African Pygmy hedgehogs



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I am thinking about getting a small animal in the next few months and am really interested in African Pygmy hedgehogs. 

I haven't got a clue about their needs so want to research them a lot before I decide to get one. 

A few questions that I hope someone will be kind enough to answer 

Can they live singly or do they need to be in pairs/groups?

What diet do they need?

What housing is best?

What exercise do they need? (wheels/free roam)

How long is their lifespan?

Are they prone to certain illnesses?

Sorry for all the questions, I just want to know as much as possible about them


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> I am thinking about getting a small animal in the next few months and am really interested in African Pygmy hedgehogs.
> 
> I haven't got a clue about their needs so want to research them a lot before I decide to get one.
> 
> ...


My answers are in red


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you 

I have been reading lots of different sites I know I will get the best/most honest advice here.

Are there any personality differences in males/females?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> Thank you
> 
> I have been reading lots of different sites I know I will get the best/most honest advice here.
> 
> Are there any personality differences in males/females?


As far as I'm aware there isn't much difference but I've only had a boy so that's all I know 

Have you thought about looking into Homeless Hogs? If you really, really want a hog from a breeder then make sure you do your research, there are far too many byb's of hogs now


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> As far as I'm aware there isn't much difference but I've only had a boy so that's all I know
> 
> Have you thought about looking into Homeless Hogs? If you really, really want a hog from a breeder then make sure you do your research, there are far too many byb's of hogs now


I will look at the link, thank you 

I definitely won't be getting one from a byb though, if I do get a baby from a breeder I will make sure they are reputable


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no difference in personality between girls and boys as far as i have seen, my first hoggy (who i lost to WHS, which is horrific  ) was a girl and i now have 3 boys

i would defiantly recommend going to homeless hogs, my Jack was from homeless hogs

PHUK forum has a lot of good hoggy information on it and theres a section for hogs for rehome which may be another option from you (my harry came to me from there, a friend saw the add and told them to email me as hes a special needs hog :lol: )
Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry for the never ending questions but what brands of cat food do you suggest? Are there any other flavours apart from fish that they shouldn't have? what flavour is best? 

I have read the the occassional bit of good quality wet cat food is good as well as some fruits such as apple, mango and stawberries? 

I just want to know everything before I decide on anything, it won't be for at least 2 months either way though so have plenty of time to research


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> Sorry for the never ending questions but what brands of cat food do you suggest? Are there any other flavours apart from fish that they shouldn't have? what flavour is best?
> 
> I have read the the occassional bit of good quality wet cat food is good as well as some fruits such as apple, mango and stawberries?
> 
> I just want to know everything before I decide on anything, it won't be for at least 2 months either way though so have plenty of time to research


Go through this part of the forum Diet's and it will have all the answers to your food questions 

Most people will stick with chicken or turkey based cat foods 
And yes as a treat wet cat food is good and so are the fruits, although I would be careful of the fruit due to the sugar content. You can also treat with meal worms, mario worms, locusts or crickets


----------

